
Cryptography pioneer Marty Hellman calls for compassion in threats - Spydar007
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/27/cryptography-pioneer-marty-hellman-on-using-compassion-in-personal-cyber-and-international-threats/
======
nxzero
"International" solution sounds like a horrible idea. Who would this really
benefit?

